# My Wife caught her biggest red yet!



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Took my wife out after some reds. Ended up with a nice red! Hope ya enjoy!


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Congrats to her


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

